# Ramen broth aquarium



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm loving this show a lot. Food Jammers on Food TV. Part hackers and part backyard mechanics using food as an excuse to build stuff to try and replicate resturant/deli/etc quality food.

This episode they're making ramen with an aquarium setup. Sweet. 

IIRC they're living downtown GTA and frequent the Kensington Market. The show is normally on at 06:00-0630 on FoodTV. Record it and check it out. I love thier style of the show. 

Still trying to find full season episodes on bit torrent. I guess the tank CAN take 80C temps of hot liquid then. Nice to know not that I plan on heating my tank up that hot but incase you get some fubared heater overheating like mad.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.foodjammers.com/bio.html

and sweet thier design drawings...

http://www.foodjammers.com/episode3031.html

Found the design setup and video. 

I likey...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Just when I thought I had seen it all. Blame the internetz. Kudos for the creativity...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Yah I love the creativity. I like how they built things that can make stuff. Obviously they have electricty and motors behind it but it's just dunno... like pioneer + modern power + creativity.

If you can find a Season 1, 2, and 3 torrent will seeders let me know. I'm going to see if they can do some flamethrower special.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Are you looking on isohunt? Best place, IMHO


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

50seven said:


> Are you looking on isohunt? Best place, IMHO


Checked ISOhunt, btjunkie, and I think mininova ... miss supernova but yah I know mini is them


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh man I had like the wierdest dream before where it involved you and your avie. Itwas like you out in a park then you changed into a Tigger outfit running around rawring at the kids and such. It was cool but then woke up when I heard a bunch of babies crying in the park which probably got spooked by that. LOL


----------

